

No place for passionate students? - cldrope

I saw a post earlier today where a guy was looking for a job in another state.  I have a much simpler request of HN. How can I become more appealing to a company?  I understand OO concepts, TDD, and have been taught C#, C++, CB.NET, Java, XHTML, CSS, in class, and outside of class I've used C#, Java, JSP, Servlets, and Hibernate on my own for self-study and trivial software contracts.  I'm approaching the end of my degree though and I've been applying at places but I get similar responses everywhere.<p>Nearly all of the positions I'm applying for are entry level, with some of them outright stating "No Experience Required!".  Yet I'm getting passed over despite being told that my drive is great, or that the code samples I submit are good, or that I seem qualified. Often they'll suggest an internship with them at a later time, but all are turning me away for what reason I cannot divine.  It's very discouraging when I note how I have a (much) higher proficiency and love for the craft than others in any of my classes and often end up tutoring them.  Some of them are so incapable in fact that it ASSURES me that I'll have a job.<p>Advice? (I'd really love to be a web application developer, JSP, ASP, or Python I don't care, although I do enjoy Java)
======
cldrope
My apologies, I also understand and utilize the importance of regular builds,
prototyping (and being willing to throw away prototypes/codes based on
analysis of work needed to reuse it), I push myself to learn the toolchain for
everything I know so that I can write in Notepad++ and use G++/Make and work
my way up into an IDE, and I love learning new technologies. I also use
versioning software (mercurial right now), and am familiar with design
patterns such as the facade, builder and others.

~~~
cldrope
I'm applying at out of state and area places right now, in the meantime which
development stack do you think it'd be easier for a student to get into a
decent position with?

------
ntkachov
Try to learn one of the hot techs(JavaScript, Ruby) and write a small app in
one of those. I've noticed that despite having serious knowledge of Java, C#,
C++, my JavaScript skills are what people go after.

Secondly, what do you have to show for your skills? Github? Profile? Blog?

------
arthole
search for user groups in your area on the tech you are interested in/good at
and go to them. it's a good way to make contacts. and be open about that fact
that you are looking for a job. you will probably have more luck finding
something through a contact than through an ad.

------
romanows
Are you limiting your job search to specific locales? Are you applying at top
companies only?

~~~
cldrope
I'm applying where ever there are openings, and the only restriction is that
it's in the Saint Louis area. I live in Fenton, MO.

~~~
romanows
Location often determines how quickly you can expect to find a job. I don't
know what the St. Louis job market is like, though, but probably not
fantastic? You can consider determining whether the bug is with St. Louis or
with some (improvable) aspect of your employability.

~~~
cldrope
Would you suggest testing this theory by just applying at extended locations?

~~~
ohashi
Why not? Seems like a natural step. If you get an offer and your wife still
won't budge, at least you know you're employable and that it could very well
be a geographic issue.

You could also check hiring freelancers or remote work ok jobs.

~~~
cldrope
I would be ok with both of those but I was hoping to rely a little on the
development culture of the work area to help me get settled into how
professional development works.

If I take a freelance job, they'll likely expect me to do frontend work or GUI
work which in all honesty I am terrible with.

